# Two questions adjustable blade angle Trophy Taker vs. Pro Tuner vs. Trophy Ridge



## Hozer (Jan 26, 2008)

Two questions about the adjustable blade angle target rests; the trophy taker pro, the Pro Tuner and the Trophy Ridge Tack Driver:

1) Which creates less over draw effect? I.E. keeps the tip of the blade closest to the berger hole centerline?

2) Which is less likely to bite your hand via the frame work? I see the Tack Driver is rounded on the bottom to help solve this problem. It looks like the TT might have less on the bottom right corner to begin with. The knob on the Pro Tuner looks hungry for some flesh...


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*ttt*

no one seems to know.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*TT Spring steel angle*

I noticed nobody mentioned the Cavalier Pro Blade rest, I just picked up one today. Are they just as good as the TT? I got the micro adjust one. Thanks, Pete


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I'm most familiar with the TT line, a little bit on the ProTuners and know nothing about the Tack Drivers. With that in mind:

1) I know the TT can be moved forward or backward (slotted hole for the rest mount bolt) such that the blade tips are as close to the rest mounting hole as you want to get them. Fairly sure the ProTuner can be mounted that way as well. Note though, not everyone believes the best location for the blade tips is as close to the rest mounting hole. There are several top target archers, including Jesse Broadwater, who are now mounting their rests such that the tips of the blade are actually closer to being centered closer to the wrist. Idea being that there is actually less torque effect when centered above the wrist rather than the grip area.

2) The TT rest (Spring Steel 1 and original Drop-away) do not bite my hand. And I know several who have no issues with the ProTuner either. However, this may in part be due to the bow geometry, cam type, limb angle and balance as well. I've had some other bows where the exact same rest, set at similar heights, would bite my hand and other bows where I never noticed the rest making any contact whatsoever. Pretty much all you can do is mount the rest on the bow, try it out, and if it does bite your hand then play around with the rest to get better clearance (i.e. tip back end of release up and then play with the launcher angle to get it back to where you prefer).

Some ideas anyways................

>>------>


----------



## cchunter (Mar 13, 2005)

*Rest*

AAE Cavilier Lizard toung rest they are the Poooooooo!


----------

